# Panel Interview



## dutch (16 Sep 2006)

Hey, next week I go for my interview in front of a panel of high ranks. I am told I should know the 10 commandments of leadership but after searching google there are a million different top 10's. Anyone have a clear cut link to these? 
Also, is there anything else I shouls prepare for before I go?
Thanks.


----------



## Japexican (18 Sep 2006)

Principles of Leadership

1.  Achieve professional competence.
2.  Evaluate your own strengths and limitations and pursue self improvement.
3.  Seek and accept responsibility.
4.  Lead by example.
5.  Make sure that your followers know your meaning and intent, then lead them to the accomplishment of the mission.
6.  Know your soldiers and promote their welfare.
7.  Develop the leadership potential of your followers.
8.  Make sound and timely decisions.
9.  Train your soldiers as a team and employ them to their capabilities.
10.  Keep your followers informed of the mission, the changing situation and the overall picture.

The 5 OLQs are integrity, loyalty, conduct, dedication and courage

I kept one of the cards we got in BOTC and that's what it says. It's also on one of the threads on the forum...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25689/post-153834.html?PHPSESSID=7b828bebba538e80ee9aa0c96c9da775

On another note, I don't see that you would "have" to memorize them all.  Most of us would be hard pressed to name only a few of them.


----------

